# Am I underapplying, or is it just the cold weather?



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Customers want 70/30 sand salt mix. tems have been under 20 degrees for the past, well forever. lots of 40 below windchill nights. today, its 5 degrees.

am i under applying, or is the below 15 degree temps causing the salt to not work worth a darn? I dont want to turn the parking area into a beach.

here is what my lot looks like (yes i know, messy we had .25" of snow yesterday and they dont want to pay to do anything with it), they are complaining its not down to pavement, its an apartment complex with high traffic packing down the snow...


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i could make it look like this... (this lot had to be repaved after 4 years because of salt damage)


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

what kind of salt you using My salt works at 5* 

I don't run Sand I run a grit its bigger then sand


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

just bagged rock salt.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I say your rate is off


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would run a mix of Icemelt with your sand


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I applied 400 pounds of salt to the lot yesterday. thought that would be plenty on top of what i already had on as a sand/salt mix.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

total property size is 14 acres. how much salt/sand would you say it needs? i am applying about 1.5 tons of sand.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GSS LLC;1753444 said:


> I applied 400 pounds of salt to the lot yesterday. thought that would be plenty on top of what i already had on as a sand/salt mix.


400 lbs should cover 1 acre of concrete How many acres of concrete you doing


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's hard to say, could be not enough salt put down for the low temps. I will spread a little extra salt when the temps are real low. (10* or less or cold and overcast) but I run salt only, no sand. I'd keep applying your mix and charging accordingly if they want it down to pavement.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GSS LLC;1753459 said:


> total property size is 14 acres. how much salt/sand would you say it needs? i am applying about 1.5 tons of sand.


How many sq ft of concrete are treating


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

thats the thing antler. i have never figured out how much concrete. is there an app that i can walk/drive the main drives and see how many feet/miles of drives there are?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I found your site and check it looks like 2 acres of street or so
So your 400lbs is half what it should be


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

GSS LLC;1753479 said:


> thats the thing antler. i have never figured out how much concrete. is there an app that i can walk/drive the main drives and see how many feet/miles of drives there are?


I use google earth to look and figure But if I was bidding on something and I need to know how many lbs I need I use a walking wheel


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

http://www.indianasnewscenter.com/n...n-Roads-Salt-Isnt-Helping-Much-239159861.html

http://www.usroads.com/journals/p/rmj/9712/rm971202.htm


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Antler, are you running bag or bulk? I use 800-1200 lbs per acre depending on the temp.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

finallygot1;1753561 said:


> Antler, are you running bag or bulk? I use 800-1200 lbs per acre depending on the temp.


I run both in cold temps I add stuff to the salt I always use the same amount

I have a tail gate and a V box chain spreader

Had problems with bulk in the tail gate first time out so I buy bags for it

I notice with tail gate spreader I use less salt vs V box with same results

The tail gate is new to me still learning on it I always had a V box since 81

My rate with it was 800 lbs per acre of bulk with tail gate Im at 400 per acre 
Salt I use in tail gate is finer then the salt I use in the Vbox


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you. I started out with a SaltDogg TGS07 and moved up to a SHPE 1500 V box. Due to salt shortage and the fact that I landed a pallet of bag I used the tail gate the other day and forgot how nice it was. Actually considering using it next year with bags.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Antler, what do you and in cold temps?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1753422 said:


> I would run a mix of Icemelt with your sand


I run a mix of Ice Melt and Sand or just straight Ice Melt depending on the lot and or temps. Straight Rock Salt is not as effective at single digits temps, it needs to be treated/coated with Calcium or Mag Chloride to work in sub zero temps.
It may cost more but you use less and will have clean lots.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Try doing narrower paths w/ your salt, since you say it's high traffic. Part of your problem, aside from what's been mentioned, is that it's probably refreezing before it has a reasonable chance to liquify. You want to develop a slurry where the cars help grind it into the pavement. After that, you can focus more on spot treating the remaining areas. Once the center of the isle melts down, you can either plow it off or direct it over the other hard pack towards the bumpers and add a bit more material to strengthen the slurry. The sun will help in the process. Just before rush hour is also a great time, especially if it's early morning w/ full sun to follow.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If they want bare pavement what's the point of running a mix?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

finallygot1;1753607 said:


> Antler, what do you and in cold temps?


Just what Buff said
My grit is pretreated with calcium So when I run salt/grit in my V box I'll use less salt When I have a dusting I'll just run grit no salt but if its a packing snow I'll add salt to the mix Helps on the salt usage



BUFF;1753621 said:


> I run a mix of Ice Melt and Sand or just straight Ice Melt depending on the lot and or temps. Straight Rock Salt is not as effective at single digits temps, it needs to be treated/coated with Calcium or Mag Chloride to work in sub zero temps.
> It may cost more but you use less and will have clean lots.


I'll run Icemelt and salt the icemelt will help get the salt to work In the tail gate spreader at lower temps. Like I said tail gate spreader I'm still learning on it My son runs it. The other day we doing touch up I tried out the spreader I really like it in small lots My son has it down he knows how much he needs to carry for his part of the route. I run V box Im at the big lots.
Thinking for next year buy another tailgate to put on another truck.It will help me more keeps me at the big lots I don't drive all over salting stuff.


----------



## bcramblit (Jan 15, 2011)

Longae29;1753844 said:


> If they want bare pavement what's the point of running a mix?


Exactly!!! Only mix should be calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, salt mix.


----------

